# ACS Assessment & Mechanical Engineering Degree



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,

Is there anyone who has done mechanical engineering and working as a software professional?

Did ACS recognize your skills as ICT Minor or ask you to file an RPL?

Please share your experience


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Any replies ??


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

I am also sailing in the same boat...

Please guide us..This forum is doing a wonderful job..

Shall I go through SKills ( considering Mechanical engineering as ICT Minor) or RPL???

But i have seen EEE is considered as ICT Major...the same way Mechanical Engineering also Considered as ICT Major???


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

I have gone for ACS and am hoping that ACS rates my degree as ICT minor and deducts 5 or 6 yrs...lets wait and watch...let me know your updates too


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

itssujan said:


> I have gone for ACS and am hoping that ACS rates my degree as ICT minor and deducts 5 or 6 yrs...lets wait and watch...let me know your updates too


Hi itssujan,

Did you get your assessment completed with ACS yet? Can you let me know if you got assessed positive with out the need of RPL?

I am also a BE in Mechanical and experience in Software testing of 9 years.

Thanks,
Sarath


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

sarath.sp23 said:


> Hi itssujan,
> 
> Did you get your assessment completed with ACS yet? Can you let me know if you got assessed positive with out the need of RPL?
> 
> ...


I have been asked to submit RPL by ACS


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

itssujan said:


> I have been asked to submit RPL by ACS



Best of luck , hope you get your visa granted soon.


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

sarath.sp23 said:


> Best of luck , hope you get your visa granted soon.


Hi Sarath /itsssujan,

Have you submitted the RPL and got your visa now? I am also sailing in the same boat as you guys with BE Mechanical and 9 years IT experience. Please let me if there is any change in this evaluation for non ICT. It is bad they consider EEE for ICT major and Mech for non ICT, they should have called Mech as ICT minor atleast. 

And can you guys help me in sharing some samples for RPL , i am planning to submit ACS in March 2015.

Thanks,
Dheerah


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

it depends on how many computer related subject you have studied during your degree


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi Sarath /itsssujan,
> 
> Have you submitted the RPL and got your visa now? I am also sailing in the same boat as you guys with BE Mechanical and 9 years IT experience. Please let me if there is any change in this evaluation for non ICT. It is bad they consider EEE for ICT major and Mech for non ICT, they should have called Mech as ICT minor atleast.
> 
> ...


Hi Dheeraj,

I need to submit RPL to, let me know if you get any samples.

Thank you


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Sure salmon bhai


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry salman bhai


----------



## sarath.sp23 (Dec 10, 2013)

For any Non-ICT you will have to get RPL and 6 years of your work experience will be deducted (skilled met date or something).
For RPL, I suggest do not over think and over spend your time on it, but be smart on highlighting how you acquired the knowledge required for software testing by your experience, you can first tick the sections you feel you know about and just explain in detail on how you learned (by books, online, classes or experience through some project work).

If you are planning to apply in March. since it does takes a little time considering we get some free time only after office.
I don't think anybody is going to share the RPL, only for reason it has a lot of personal details as well as confidential project details.
You could also try getting in touch with a Agent and see if they can help giving you a Sample RPL if any.

Best of luck , my visa process is still in progress
Sarath


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Can someone please share RPL sample for ACS processing provided by their agent?

I desperately need one just to look at the structure to follow.

Thank you


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone needs help for RPL...PM me...


----------



## starkid (May 8, 2015)

*Rpl*

Hi..I did my B tech in Mechanical and just realized that i need to submit RPL for assessment..Please help with format.


----------



## gskumar (Apr 13, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> Anyone needs help for RPL...PM me...


Hi Salman,

I need your help in RPL, I am not able to do pm as i am new to this expat.

Can you please share your personal email id where I can contact you.

I am not able to post my personal email id as well.
(To be able to post e-mail addresses your post count must be 5 or greater. You currently have 2 posts.

Please remove e-mail addresses from your message, then you will be able to submit your post)

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

*Need help with RPL*

Salman Bhai,

I really need help with RPL. I have done mechanical engineering and have been working in IT for last 10.5 years and now planning to go for ACS. Let me know how I can contact you. My email ID *<SNIP>*



salman_bhai said:


> Anyone needs help for RPL...PM me...


*Please don't put personal information like email addresses in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

(If you'd like to PM anyone, as long as you've made 5 good posts, just click on their username and look at the drop-down menu)

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks, will take care of this in future




vineetkakkar said:


> Salman Bhai,
> 
> I really need help with RPL. I have done mechanical engineering and have been working in IT for last 10.5 years and now planning to go for ACS. Let me know how I can contact you. My email ID *<SNIP>*
> 
> ...


----------



## rabiswas (Dec 14, 2015)

Guys.. im B.E Civil with 12y IT exp and having the same dilemma.. I dont understand how best to apply for ACS eval.

Also, I dont understand the cost breakup here. A normal ACS eval costs about $550 + RPL (if needed) costs an additional $200 ? So total of $750 ? Civil Engg is surely a non-ICT so I will most certainly have to go for RPL. But do I have to go for a normal ACS eval before I get the verdict for a RPL... or can I directly apply for RPL and possibly save 200$ ??


----------



## rabiswas (Dec 14, 2015)

Guys.. im B.E Civil with 12y IT exp and having the same dilemma.. I dont understand how best to apply for ACS eval.

Also, I dont understand the cost breakup here. A normal ACS eval costs about $550 + RPL (if needed) costs an additional $200 ? So total of $750 ? Civil Engg is surely a non-ICT so I will most certainly have to go for RPL. But do I have to go for a normal ACS eval before I get the verdict for a RPL... or can I directly apply for RPL and possibly save 200$ ??

I did some extensive mailing with the ACS customer service but they are unable to provide any conclusion.

Would be great if you can give an insight in this matter.

Thanks,
Ranadhir


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

rabiswas said:


> Guys.. im B.E Civil with 12y IT exp and having the same dilemma.. I dont understand how best to apply for ACS eval.
> 
> Also, I dont understand the cost breakup here. A normal ACS eval costs about $550 + RPL (if needed) costs an additional $200 ? So total of $750 ? Civil Engg is surely a non-ICT so I will most certainly have to go for RPL. But do I have to go for a normal ACS eval before I get the verdict for a RPL... or can I directly apply for RPL and possibly save 200$ ??


I went for the 750 dollar approach for my rpl as i was from a mech background i took the risk which didnt pay off. Suggest you directly go for rpl and save the 200 bucks.


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

*Non ICT - ACS RPL - Vetassess*

I am applying for visa 189 going through ACS RPL route. Since my degree is non ICT, I need to get my education assessment done by Vetassess. I have a query with respect to Vetassess assessment:

I have done Mechanical Engineering and post that I did PGDBA (Post Graduate diploma in Management – 2 years, Specialization – Marketing). While submitting to Vetassess for points test advice, should I submit both the degree as well as diploma to grab 15 points while submitting EOI or I should go only with submitting the mechanical engineering degree. Is there a possibility that after I submit both degree and diploma, it might not fetch me 15 points for my EOI?


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Vineet,

I hope you had suubmit your EOI and got the result. Please let me know that after RPL have you gone through for assessment of your degree with VETASSESS or Engineers Australia. I have completed my RPL. Now, I am in dilemma to go for bachelors assessment.
Kindly share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Vineeth,

I understand you are BE- Mechanical Engineering Graduate with IT experience from your reply.

After your RPL possitively assessed, Did you apply directly to EOI or you had done something else. If possible can you post the outcome of RPL after they assessed you.

I am also BE - Mechanical and working IT Software Developer(Microsoft.Net)

Thank you so much.

Thanks.


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I have the same qualifications and I had got my PR.. Let me answer your questions.. 


1) No need for vetassess if you have got your skill verified with acs

2) if you are a non ict grad, go ahead with rpl route directly. Don't wait for acs team to comeback and ask that as it may take unnecessary time.. 

3) if you got rpl assessed with positive outcome and if you have completed your English test and if you find that you have enough points, go ahead with EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks rkoushik2000,

Your answers are on dot. Fantastic I am clear now.

Thank you so much.


----------



## OCP (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks rkoushik2000 for this piece of information. This would save lot of time.


_______________________________________________________________________________
Subclass 189 Visa | ICT Business Analyst - 261111 | 26 Feb 2016 - ACS Applied | 04 Apr 2016 - RPL +ve |


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Salman, 
thanks. I understand that people shouldn't the share the project reports as it will be unique. but it will be great if you can share how to structure the learning part. ( TR, TB etc) . How much emphasis should be given and how detailed should it be ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

snowingreen said:


> Hi Salman,
> thanks. I understand that people shouldn't the share the project reports as it will be unique. but it will be great if you can share how to structure the learning part. ( TR, TB etc) . How much emphasis should be given and how detailed should it be ?


I am preparing the RPL now. If you wish to connect with me in PM. I can give some suggestions. 

Please understand, I yet to apply for ACS-RPL. So I too dont know how successful my hints are.


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Pon Saravanan, 
which role are you applying for ?

I am a business analyst with 9+ yrs experience and planning to apply for ICT business analyst,


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

I guess you are trying for the next year's quota,like me, as the quota for thus year might get filled this month. 

I dont have access to PM yet. I guess it will I need 5 posts for that.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Degree Assesment !!*

Hi All ,

I have few doubts / concern , please help.. I am a Mech Engineer with 9 years IT exp.

For skills assessment , i am routing for RPL - ACS option.


 (A) But then do I need to get my Degree assessed ?? at many blogs I read that


 (A.1) one needs to have qualification assessed 


 (A.2) Others say that there is no clear indication and CO looks at it .


 (A.3) Then there are people who says it is not required as most of Indian institute are recognised by Australia
 If someone has a clear knowledge about this , and if he/she can post a link with a fact from some website it can definitely help to clear doubts


 (B) Second query is from where do I get my Degree assessed - Vetassess or Engineers Australia
 What is best way to go forward as I do not want to have rejection just because I did not do Degree assessment but then on other hand these are very costly.


Regards,
Harneet


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

@rkoushik2000

Since ACS doesnt mention in the assessment the Degree details (ie..Mechanical) since they dont assess/mention Non -ICT degree details but when submitting the EOI in the stage 10 the below questions has notes as below...

---------------------------------
Is the above Education history information correct?*(Yes/No)

Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have either completed this qualification or award at an Australian educational institution or the relevant skills assessing authority has found the client’s qualification or award to be of this recognised standard.

The assessing authority that conducts the client's skills assessment or VETASSESS can determine whether any relevant tertiary qualifications attained outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian tertiary qualification.

The points factors are dependent on the specific visa subclass and details are on the relevant visa subclass pages (eg. visa subclass 189)

-------------------------------------
So can we assume that even in ACS they dont mention anything about our degree( in my case Mechanical) but we can still claim points for the education.


----------



## prod_farooq (Nov 9, 2011)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have the same qualifications and I had got my PR.. Let me answer your questions..
> 
> ...


can you let me know how we have to submit the experience in the EOI for below case ..

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after July 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/10 - 08/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 08/11 - 10/12 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/12 - 06/15 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/15 - 09/16 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXXX
Country: AUSTRALIA


Should I mark related employment as NO for the question below in EOI at stage 9 till 2013, as the experience is not considered as relevant to the ANZSCO Code

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" (Yes/No)


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

prod_farooq said:


> @rkoushik2000
> 
> Since ACS doesnt mention in the assessment the Degree details (ie..Mechanical) since they dont assess/mention Non -ICT degree details but when submitting the EOI in the stage 10 the below questions has notes as below...
> 
> ...



@prod_farooq : the line - 

"Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have either completed this qualification or award at an Australian educational institution or the relevant skills assessing authority has found the client’s qualification or award to be of this recognized standard." 

....... itself means that *we are claiming* that our degree is awarded either by Australian institute or has been skill assessing authority has found our qulification recognized , and in our case where we are MECHANICAL Engineering degree , *its neither Australian nor Skill assessing authority has certified our degree* ..... *so I interpret it that we do require to get our degree asses separately.*


----------



## monuindia (Jun 6, 2017)

*IT professional with Mechanical Degree*

Hi Guys,

I saw that many of you had mechanical degrees and IT background.

I have around 10 years of experience in reputed IT companies and have BE in Mechanical

Could you share RPL format from your experience at least the structure and what kind of Project reports are required ?

Also did you take any help of agent for Skill Assessment or you did by yourself.

Please suggest me .

Regards,
MonuIndia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prod_farooq said:


> can you let me know how we have to submit the experience in the EOI for below case ..
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


That's correct.
All employment upto 31st July 2013 will be marked as not relevant 

Only from 1st Aug 2013, you will start marking the employments as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## vikashpunia (Dec 6, 2017)

i am in same boat, can we claim education point for a non ict degree?


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

ACS degree assessment-I've been granted2yrs exemption & got a direct entry2final year

I had done a Diploma(1 year, 8 units) and Advanced Diploma(1 year, 8 units) in Networking and Cybersecurity from Cambridge Academy of Management(Accredited by QAC-UK) and I got enrolled in BEng final year (Direct entry to Final year).

University accepted me into final year directly based on my Diploma and Advance Diploma and the units/subjects in it.

when I asked ACS whether I should upload it as a single qualification or multiple qualifications, they responded stating that this should be uploaded as 3 different qualifications..

My BEng final year has only 5 units in it, will it be considered as an ICT Major?

FYI,
1, BEng in Coventry University is a 3-year programme and I have completed 3 years of study but from 2 different institutes with 3 different certifications/awards.

2, Almost 80% of my units/subjects from all three years are closely related to ICT.


----------

